# ICE IS FORMING



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

GET READY ICE IS FORMING ON AREA LAKES IDA WAS FROZE OVER ON THURS AND FRIDAY BIGGER LAKES WERE GATHERING SOME ICE. WARM TEMPS WILL SLOW THINGS DOWN BUT ITS COMING.


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

4 REAL THIS TIME SHES COMING
ANYONE GOT ANY UPDATES IM HOPING TO GET OUT AND CHECK LIKE THURSDAY IN THE DETOIT LAKES PELICAN RAPIDS AREA.
ND IS STARTING TO GET SOME GOOD ICE CONDITIONS IF YOU TALK TO THE RIGHT PEAPLE


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

were hittin devils lake this weekend pelican has up to 10" on it as of this afternoon


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

LIZZIE HAS GOT 3 INCHES ON THE NORTHWEST SIDE OUT ABOUT 100 YARDS


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

just got back from lake of the woods, main lake has up to 8 inches, fished the rainy river today had about 4-5 inches on it, fishing was slow but cant complain for first ice in december


----------

